# Im November an die Ostsee



## Manne83 (23. August 2010)

Hallo,
  ich habe ab dem 8 November 3 Wochen Urlaub und wollte davon einige  Zeit an die Ostsee angeln gehen. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Ratzeburg und  war erst 1-mal an der Ostsee angeln in Travemünde, da habe ich sogar 1  Aal gefangen.:vik:
  Nun meine Fragen:
  - fängt man im November noch was in der Ostsee?
  -wenn ja, was?
  -wo sollte ich hin fahren, um Erfolg zu haben?
  -welchen Köder? (Ringelwurm und Wattwurm)
-mit wieviel Angeln darf ich angeln?
-weit draußen Angeln oder nicht so weit raus werfen?
-wann am besten Angeln, bei Tag oder bei Nacht?
  Für ein paar Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.
  Gruß  #h


----------



## möpps (23. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



Monnsum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ab dem 8 November 3 Wochen Urlaub und wollte davon einige  Zeit an die Ostsee angeln gehen. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Ratzeburg und  war erst 1-mal an der Ostsee angeln in Travemünde, da habe ich sogar 1  Aal gefangen.:vik:
> Nun meine Fragen:
> - fängt man im November noch was in der Ostsee?
> ...




Hallo Monnsum

Natürlich kannst du im November in der ostsee Angeln,das Wasser wird kälter und der Fisch kommt dichter unter Land.
Fangen wirst du vorallem Dorsch und Plattfisch.Suche dir einen Strand an dem man schnell tiefes Wasser hat Google Map hilft da ganz gut.Ich bevorzuge Strände mit mischgrund (Steine und Sand) mit tiefen Rinnen.Angelnköder ist wohl der Wattwurm erste Wahl Kneifer gehen aber auch.Du kannst mit drei Ruten Angeln mir reichen aber zwei vollkommen aus,wenn viel Fisch da ist artet das sonst in Arbeit aus:q
In welcher entfernung man Angelt hängt näturlich vom Wetter und vom Strand ab auflandiger Wind ist gut da kommen die Fische dicht ans Ufer,das wasser ist aufgewühlt und trüb ideal!! Ich werfe eine Rute lang und die andere kurz da bekommt man schnell ein Bild davon wo was geht.
Bevorzugte Angelzeit ist die Nacht.Ich gehe wenn es noch hell ist an den Strand baue alles auf und dann kann es dunkel werden.Dorsch und Platte sind Lichtscheu und haben es gerne dunkel.

Gruß Möpps


----------



## Manne83 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



möpps schrieb:


> Hallo Monnsum
> 
> Natürlich kannst du im November in der ostsee Angeln,das Wasser wird kälter und der Fisch kommt dichter unter Land.
> Fangen wirst du vorallem Dorsch und Plattfisch.Suche dir einen Strand an dem man schnell tiefes Wasser hat Google Map hilft da ganz gut.Ich bevorzuge Strände mit mischgrund (Steine und Sand) mit tiefen Rinnen.Angelnköder ist wohl der Wattwurm erste Wahl Kneifer gehen aber auch.Du kannst mit drei Ruten Angeln mir reichen aber zwei vollkommen aus,wenn viel Fisch da ist artet das sonst in Arbeit aus:q
> ...




das hört sich ja schon mal gut an, Danke schön für die schnelle Antwort#6
mit was für einer Montage angelst du?
Gruß Monnsum


----------



## möpps (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

Guckst du da|bigeyes http://www.brandungsangler.de/tag/lift-montage

ich Angel die Nachläufer und Liftmontagen bei ruhigen Wetter mit sehr langen Mundschnüren  wenig Perlen und son zeug.

Bei Rauhen Wetter und Trüben Wasser nehme ich einfache Doppelharkenvorfächer mit clip und ne Perle mehr Guckst du da http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/tipps/brandungsvorfach/brandungsvorfach.htm


----------



## opus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

moin


_Sei Gegrüßt_ möpps #h#h#h#h


 ich kann dir sagen   habe  auch im _Dezember  und januar  geangelt  in der brandung    da hats sogar geschneeit   für mich gibt es kein schlechtest wetter  nur die __unpasende Kleidung


mfg mathias
_


----------



## Manne83 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



möpps schrieb:


> Guckst du da|bigeyes http://www.brandungsangler.de/tag/lift-montage
> 
> ich Angel die Nachläufer und Liftmontagen bei ruhigen Wetter mit sehr langen Mundschnüren  wenig Perlen und son zeug.
> 
> Bei Rauhen Wetter und Trüben Wasser nehme ich einfache Doppelharkenvorfächer mit clip und ne Perle mehr Guckst du da http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/tipps/brandungsvorfach/brandungsvorfach.htm



oh das sieht kompliziert aus, baust du dir deine Vorfächer selber oder kaufst du sie dir?
wie funktioniert das mit dem clip? hängt man den Haken dort ein und beim aufprall löst er sich wieder vom clip?


----------



## sandfisch (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

Moin Monnsun
Eigentlich ist ja von möpps schon alles wichtige gesagt ! Wenn dir die Montagen zu schwierig sind zum selbst knüpfen (nach den Bildern) dann rein in einen gut sortierten Angelladen und die Vorfächer gekauft als VORLAGE und dann ÜBEN ÜBEN !! 
Bis November hast du dann soviel gerödel gebastelt das du selbst nen Laden aufmachen kannst !|rolleyes|rolleyes

Gruß Sandfisch #h

PS.Bleib bei den zwei Vorfächern,die decken die meisten Situationen am Wasser ab,sonst hast du ganz schnell viel zu viel Gerödel am Wasser und du fängst auch nicht mehr !! (zur Untermauerung lies mal die K&K Nr 35 ab Seite 22)


----------



## Klaus S. (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



möpps schrieb:


> Bei Rauhen Wetter und Trüben Wasser nehme ich einfache Doppel*harken*vorfächer....



Mit wieviel Zinken angelst du?? :q

Novembe*r* ist mit der beste Brandungsmonat... eigentlich alle Monate mit ein "R" drin.


----------



## Manne83 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



sandfisch schrieb:


> Moin Monnsun
> Eigentlich ist ja von möpps schon alles wichtige gesagt ! Wenn dir die Montagen zu schwierig sind zum selbst knüpfen (nach den Bildern) dann rein in einen gut sortierten Angelladen und die Vorfächer gekauft als VORLAGE und dann ÜBEN ÜBEN !!
> Bis November hast du dann soviel gerödel gebastelt das du selbst nen Laden aufmachen kannst !|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> ...



na dann werde ich mal fein üben und hoffen das ich es bis dahin kann
was nehmt ihr für´s Vorfach? geflochtene 0,2-0,3-0,4 hätte ich zuhause kann ich die nehmen?
was hat es mit den Perlen auf sich? warum rote oder gelbe nehmen?
K&K? sagt mir leider nicht´s...
gruß monnsum


----------



## Klaus S. (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

Da du ja wohl der absolute Anfänger bist ist die Seite von Jörg was für dich. 

Guck mal unter "Tipps", dort steht ne ganze Menge für dich drin.

http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/


----------



## Manne83 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Da du ja wohl der absolute Anfänger bist ist die Seite von Jörg was für dich.
> 
> Guck mal unter "Tipps", dort steht ne ganze Menge für dich drin.
> 
> http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/



stimmt bisher habe ich nur im Süßwasser gefischt


----------



## möpps (25. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Zinken angelst du?? :q
> 
> Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten:q
> 
> ...


----------



## möpps (25. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



Monnsum schrieb:


> na dann werde ich mal fein üben und hoffen das ich es bis dahin kann
> was nehmt ihr für´s Vorfach? geflochtene 0,2-0,3-0,4 hätte ich zuhause kann ich die nehmen?
> was hat es mit den Perlen auf sich? warum rote oder gelbe nehmen?
> K&K? sagt mir leider nicht´s...
> gruß monnsum




Für das Vorfach nehme ich  Mono(amnesia) 0,40mm mit Geflecht wirst du nicht viel Freude haben besonders wenn Steine im Wasser sind.Die Perlen sollen Locken außerdem dienen sie als Wurmstopper damit der Wurm nicht auf die Mundschnurr rutscht.Nimm aber nicht zu viele viel hilft nicht immer viel ein bis zwei reichen meiner Meinung aus.
Der Clip soll den Wurm beim Wurf schützen der Haken wird dort eingehängt und beim auftreffen auf das Wasser löst er sich dann (wenn alles gutgeht) außerdem flattert die mundschnurr nicht wild durch die Gegend was zusätzlich Meter bringt.

Aber wenn dir das Gebastel erstmal zu viel ist,es gibt auch Vorfächer zu kaufen das ist zwar nicht immer das beste aber für den Anfang sollten die es auch machen#6


K&K? sagt mir leider nicht´s...

Sandfisch meint die Zeitschrift Kutter&Küste Nr.35 da war ein Bericht übers Brandungsangeln drinne

Gruß Möpps


----------



## Manne83 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



möpps schrieb:


> Für das Vorfach nehme ich  Mono(amnesia) 0,40mm mit Geflecht wirst du nicht viel Freude haben besonders wenn Steine im Wasser sind.Die Perlen sollen Locken außerdem dienen sie als Wurmstopper damit der Wurm nicht auf die Mundschnurr rutscht.Nimm aber nicht zu viele viel hilft nicht immer viel ein bis zwei reichen meiner Meinung aus.
> Der Clip soll den Wurm beim Wurf schützen der Haken wird dort eingehängt und beim auftreffen auf das Wasser löst er sich dann (wenn alles gutgeht) außerdem flattert die mundschnurr nicht wild durch die Gegend was zusätzlich Meter bringt.
> 
> Aber wenn dir das Gebastel erstmal zu viel ist,es gibt auch Vorfächer zu kaufen das ist zwar nicht immer das beste aber für den Anfang sollten die es auch machen#6
> ...



ich habe mal geschaut und ich habe auch noch ne Mono 0,40mm 11kg Tragkraft in grün, würde die gehen?
die Sachen die ich für´s Vorfach brauche wollte ich hier http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/category_1/Mein-Katalog.html?shop_param=cid=& bestellen wenn du vielleicht mal zeit hättest könntest du mal schauen welche Perlen die richtigen wären. Denn ich weiß nicht so recht welche ich nehmen soll, sollen die Perlen Auftrieb haben?
Gruß Monnsum


----------



## möpps (25. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

Moin moin

ja also die mono sollte gehen,wobei die amnesia den Vorteil hat das man sie wieder glattstreichen kann wenn sie mal verdrallt ist.
als perle würde ich die Lil´ Corkys nehmen die Leuchten ein wenig nach wenn man sie anstrahlt (ich nehme immer die Weißen mit den Roten Punkten),eine pro Mundschnurr genügt. Ob die Auftrieb habe kann ich dir nicht sagen hab ich noch nie außprobiert und spielt für mich auch keine Rolle. Wellen und Stömung bringen da genug Bewegung rein.Das liegt ja nicht bewegungslos am Grund herum (ok vieleicht bei Ententeichwetter).

Wie Sandfisch schon gesagt hat kaufe die ein zwei fertigvorfächer zum abkucken dann funzt es auch besser mit der bastelei#6


----------



## Klaus S. (25. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

Amnesia überdehnt sich schnell und dann passt der Clip nicht mehr zum Vorfach wenn man diesen fixiert. 

Als Vorfachschnur solltest du mind. ne50er oder besser noch ne 60er nehmen da die beim auswerfen genauso stark belastet wird wie die Schlagschnur. Als Mundschnur kannst du ne 30er nehmen. Die Hakengröße sollte irgendwas zwischen 1 und 2/0 sein. Zum Anfang ist es besser wenn du dir erstmal Vorfächer mit einen Haken baust da die nicht so leicht vertüddeln. Wenn du es später drauf hast kannst du dir Kaskardenvorfächer bauen. Die obere Mundschnur dann nur 10-15 cm lang machen und die untere so lang wie du möchtest (bei mir um die 1m) dann hast du so gut wie keine Vertüddelungen. 

Hauptschnur entweder ne 30er (um den Dreh rum) Monofile oder ne 15er (um den Dreh rum) Geflochtene mit jeweils einer Schlagschnur von ca. 10-12m davor. Kannst aber auch schon fertige Keulenschnüre nehmen 33er auf 58er (sind immer 220m lang) und schon sparst du dir den lästigen Schlagschnurkonoten. Unterfüttern nicht vergessen...

Perlen kannst du nehmen mußt du aber nicht. Als Wurmstopper hab ich Pailietten auf der Mundschnur die von eingeschlauften dünnen Leuchtschlauch gestoppt werden. 
Vorfächer kann man wirklich schlecht erklären sondern die muß man sehen. Pro Tack hat sehr gute die man sich nachbauen kann. 

Ich bin im November viel am Hohenfelder Strand (bei Schönberg/Kiel) und wenn du mal Bock hast können wir zusammen los gehen. Kann dir dann das eine oder andere zeigen (bin aber kein Exibionist).


----------



## DxcDxrsch (26. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

wie wat... 0,60 mm mundschnur???? wtf... und gebunden mit nem palstek oder was ?


----------



## Manne83 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Amnesia überdehnt sich schnell und dann passt der Clip nicht mehr zum Vorfach wenn man diesen fixiert.
> 
> Als Vorfachschnur solltest du mind. ne50er oder besser noch ne 60er nehmen da die beim auswerfen genauso stark belastet wird wie die Schlagschnur. Als Mundschnur kannst du ne 30er nehmen. Die Hakengröße sollte irgendwas zwischen 1 und 2/0 sein. Zum Anfang ist es besser wenn du dir erstmal Vorfächer mit einen Haken baust da die nicht so leicht vertüddeln. Wenn du es später drauf hast kannst du dir Kaskardenvorfächer bauen. Die obere Mundschnur dann nur 10-15 cm lang machen und die untere so lang wie du möchtest (bei mir um die 1m) dann hast du so gut wie keine Vertüddelungen.
> 
> ...



na da bin ich doch dabei#6


----------



## Manne83 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> wie wat... 0,60 mm mundschnur???? wtf... und gebunden mit nem palstek oder was ?



vorfach 0,60mm und mundschnur 0,30mm


----------



## Manne83 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



möpps schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> ja also die mono sollte gehen,wobei die amnesia den Vorteil hat das man sie wieder glattstreichen kann wenn sie mal verdrallt ist.
> als perle würde ich die Lil´ Corkys nehmen die Leuchten ein wenig nach wenn man sie anstrahlt (ich nehme immer die Weißen mit den Roten Punkten),eine pro Mundschnurr genügt. Ob die Auftrieb habe kann ich dir nicht sagen hab ich noch nie außprobiert und spielt für mich auch keine Rolle. Wellen und Stömung bringen da genug Bewegung rein.Das liegt ja nicht bewegungslos am Grund herum (ok vieleicht bei Ententeichwetter).
> ...



ich war heute im Angelladen und hab geschaut ob die vielleicht fertige Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln haben, aber so etwas gibt es nicht hier unten(Baden-Württemberg) welche von den Vorfächern soll ich nehmen http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/category_701/Fertige-Vorfächer.html?shop_param=cid=& zum nachbauen??
Gruß Monnsum


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> wie wat... 0,60 mm mundschnur???? wtf... und gebunden mit nem palstek oder was ?



Lesen ist ja so schwer... :q

30er Mundschnur und 60er Vorfachschnur. Kennst du den Unterschied??


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_504.001/Greys-Sea-Shore-Rig%3A-Two-Hook-Clipped-Rig.html?sessid=J1Z1TMXXmsLIFg12Sb0bTAZbro5zxbpugeDJruiSAelQ2sWH8x0sdixg4rb00lQi&shop_param=cid%3D31%26aid%3D504.001%26

Die obere Mundschnur nur ca. 10cm lang machen und die untere ruhig bis zu 1m (vertüddelt dann so gut wie nie). Das wäre dann das Holsteinvorvach.
Du mußt aber für den unteren Haken entweder das Blei nehmen wo du einen Haken einklinken kannst oder du nimmst den Clip mit Haken dran wo man den Haken einklinkt (der Clip ganz unten ist damit gemeint (wo das Blei dran kommt). 

Was die als 85Lbs Schnur nehmen ist die Vorfachschnur (also die 60er) und was die als 25Lbs nehmen ist die Mundschnur (also 30er). 

Zeigen ist leichter als erklären :q


----------



## DxcDxrsch (27. August 2010)

*AW: Im November an die Ostsee*

aso... jut is genehmigt


----------

